# best area to live in canada?



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

where's the best area to live in canada base on:

job opportunity
lower price housing
lower tax
health and financial benefits
outdoor and indoor activities
safe and friendly environment (no gangs,perverts and racism)
good place to raise a family
good place to hangout
night life
green environment
prefers cold place

places i'm eyeing:

toronto
vancouver
montreal
ottawa
winnipeg
or suggest any good place to live?


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

try ottawa and then winnipeg.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I think you will find it a little difficult to find all of things in one place , for cheap housing you would need a small town where there is also more pleasant surroundings without the gang types . You should maybe google job opportunities first , because that is about the most important part of relocation , then you can work on a list of areas to live , good hunting .


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

Many of your criteria apply pretty much equally to all major cities. However: 

Housing prices comparison chart House Prices In Canada

Taxes: The two main types are income tax and sales tax (at point of purchase).

The income taxes are collected by both the federal and provincial governments. Here is a table of what those levels are: What are the income tax rates in Canada?

Note there are various tax credits available that reduce the amount you actually pay - eg for having dependents.

The sales tax in most provinces is 12-15%, the exception is Alberta and the territories where it is 5%.

There are also property/school taxes on homeowners, which vary with the community.

Basic low cost health insurance is the same across all provinces, but many employers provide additional insurance for dental, vision, disability, etc.

To live in Montreal you should really speak French. Ottawa is also a fairly bilingual city, though people do find jobs there without speaking French.


----------



## annesovancouver (Jul 23, 2010)

kyokushin723 said:


> where's the best area to live in canada base on:
> 
> job opportunity
> lower price housing
> ...


Hi!
I live in Vancouver and what I would say is:
- Good job opportunities
- Galore of outdoor (kayak, swimming, hiking, skiing, snowboarding, seadooing etc.) and indoor (yoga, gym, community centres, salsa, etc.) activities
- Very friendly environment
- great nightlife (hundreds of clubs and bars) and very nice to hangout (thousands of coffeeshops and restaurants with patio, usually not expensive, the beach in downtown area, mountains, Stanley Park...)
- Again... wonderful environment: parks everywhere, beach and mountains all around
- Perfect to raise a family
- Not lower price housing in general, but it depends on the area of course.
Hope it helps!
Cheers


----------



## kreste (Jul 24, 2010)

Calgary is the best place to settlle that is what I have read by doing some research. Lot of job opporunities, and more cheaper than the other.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

kyokushin723 said:


> where's the best area to live in canada base on:
> 
> job opportunity
> lower price housing
> ...


Calgary or Edmonton. Both have plenty of jobs, Edmonton is cheaper for housing though. Vancouver is very expensive for housing but is greener. Calgary is near to the mountains, which are greenish! Or do you mean green as in environmentally green?!?

Personally I wouldn't recommend Winnipeg (too cold) Montreal (speak French?) or Ottawa (too small, too cold and governmentally focussed).

My advice: consider Edmonton and Calgary.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

kyokushin723 said:


> where's the best area to live in canada base on:
> 
> job opportunity
> lower price housing
> ...


Take a look here:

Best Places to Live 2010 | MoneySense

I really like Kingston, Ontario which is #2 on this list. It's in the Thousand Islands region and a few hours drive from Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal.


----------

